# GTI International, 4th and 5th July 2015



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

** You must buy your tickets by 18th June 12 noon and stipulate TTF stand to be on the Forum stand **

The invitation to this year's GTI International, or Inters for short, is for *all members of the TT Forum* for an exceptionally day or weekend out.

This year's GTI will be held once again at Shakespeare County Raceway near Stratford-upon-Avon on Saturday 4th and Sunday 5th July. Shakespear County Raceway is a former RAF airfield staging car and bike racing meets with easy access from the M40, M5, A46, A44 and A429. For the address see below:

Long Marston Airfield, Campden Road, Stratford-upon-Avon CV37 8LL

The GTI International is Britain's biggest and most successful event for enthusiasts of the Golf GTI and other related high-performance VW Group models and is now in it's 28th year. I've attended the GTI many years running (in brilliant company as the picture below shows) and I have the fondest memories of unforgettable weekends in the company of true TT enthusiasts.










The quarter mile sprint is by now legendary and having taken part in my earliest days of TT ownership something not to be missed.

As always there will be clubs galore displaying their pride and joy, the competitive show 'n' shine, an autojumble, tens and tens of trade stands and anything you can possibly think of.

There is an option for camping if that's what you fancy and I will post a link to some good hotels / B&B in due course.
For the full weekend calendar and buying tickets check here:

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

(Top left menu click "Tickets", choose the entry ticket for the day(s) you want (or the camping option if needed) add them to the basket, then back and scroll to the bottom and click the "Club Display T - U" and select "TT Forum" in the drop down box for the stand pass which is FREE - then checkout to pay. If the basket doesn't update properly just buy the days tickets and add "TT Forum" where it mentions "Club Name/membership", as you fill in the payment details on checkout.)

A more detailed (updated) instruction on how to buy your ticket is on page 2

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=945009&p=5852546#p5852546

So let me start by saying; I'll be there both days. Will you? 

A3DFU - Dani
Tomm
Jamie-V6 - Jamie
John-H - John
mattyc53 - Mat
VdoubleU - Josh


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds like fun Dani. I'll have a look and see how far up it is. Reckon it could be doable.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a plan Diarmuid [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Will you be doing the sprint Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've done it donkeys' years ago (I think in 2002) but A3DFU is an elderly lady by now at 207,500 miles so I think I'll spare her the anguish :roll: 
But I'll be watching beady eyed :wink: :lol:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

This sure is tempting! Never run Shakey, seems a perfect opportunity!


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Ill defo be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good show Tomm and Jamie. I'll add both of you to the list


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Don't forget to add me too Dani


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

John-H said:


> Don't forget to add me too Dani


Glad to hear you'll be joining us John.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

clewb said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to add me too Dani
> ...


I'm bringing the flags - and maybe some other stuff


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Don't forget to add me too Dani


You're now on the list, John


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll be there this year. I missed it last year due to having my civic type r between TT's  
I ran my last TT on the strip when I went in 2013 and said I'd only do 3 runs, ended up doing 8 it was that good  
Will be camping over the weekend too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mattyc53 said:


> I'll be there this year. I missed it last year due to having my civic type r between TT's
> I ran my last TT on the strip when I went in 2013 and said I'd only do 3 runs, ended up doing 8 it was that good
> Will be camping over the weekend too


Hi Matty,
THat's great  Looking forward to meeting you and your car!


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Work have given me shifts!!! Grr I'll try and get rid, but not looking all that promising atm. Damn


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's life (unfortunately)


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> That's life (unfortunately)


Indeed Dani.


----------



## VdoubleU (Jan 29, 2015)

I'll come but will only be able to make the Sunday.

Never been to Shakespeare county raceway but love Santapod 

Josh


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VdoubleU said:


> I'll come but will only be able to make the Sunday.
> 
> Never been to Shakespeare county raceway but love Santapod
> 
> Josh


Good stuff Josh. I now added you to the list 8)


----------



## Jonny1337 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm planning to be there for both days.

Not sure if I'll be with the Creations MS guys but I'll definite come say hello.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good Jonny; looking forward to meeting you


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

I assume when buying tickets I just buy my full weekend camping entry and then the select the club stand one at the bottom aswell?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Matty,

Yes that's right.

Please go on the GTI website: http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/

Then click on "tickets". At the top you will see:

Tickets GTI Tickets Quantity: "please choose below" Submit

Select the drop down menue headed "please choose below". You will now have the option of tickets for Saturday, Sunday of both days (weekend). Add the required ticket to your basket.

Once you click "buy" and go to the checkout you'll see the "secure payment form" on which you will enter the stand you want to be on (TTF).

In *your particular case as you are camping*, you'll need to do the same procedure but once you're on the ticket menu select:

Camping (inc weekend ticket)

Camping inc entry Quantity: "please choose below" Submit

The rest will then be the same i.e. choose your day(s) then add the stand you want to be on once you get to the "secure payment form".

I'm really looking for ward to the GTI - not long now! See you soon


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Please remember that

*CLOSING DATE FOR ADVANCE TICKETS will be 12 NOON THURS 18TH JUNE 2015*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*The deadline for buying your tickets is approaching fast and we need to buy our tickets for the GTI before 12 noon on the 18th June so if you haven't done so already, now is the time to do it!

When you buy your tickets make sure you not only add your tickets to the shopping cart but that you stipulate TTF as the stand you want to be on!

See you there soon *


----------



## mattyc53 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just booked mine for the weekend and the TTF stand.
What are the numbers looking like for the stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Matty [smiley=dude.gif]

Looks like there is room for a few more people on our stand but it's more about quality than quantity


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've booked mine for the weekend  . I noticed some difficulty with the way the drop down stand options add to the shopping cart. You can certainly book the day or weekend/camping and just write "TT Forum" in the box where it asks for "Club Name/membership" on checkout and do it that way. I rang and checked and all was cool 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well done


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Dani,

I'm coming to this on the Sunday, though I don't think I'm able to park on the Forum stand - seems I'm getting some sort of pass (freebie) that entitles me to park in the press area (contacts :wink: ) but will no doubt see everyone on the day.

My first Inters - so should be interesting seeing what the craic is.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's great Martin!
Remember the camera and please drop by for a pint [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Will do [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We have a free TT Forum stand pass available for Saturday if anyone would like to join us. I can send it out to you first class post if you send me a PM and then it's just pay at the gate for entry and display your pass for the stand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've just checked the weather forecast and according to the BBC, Saturday is supposed to be sunny while there are showers expected for Sunday


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Still got the spare pass - any late takers?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Lovely sunny day today [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Bit of press interest and some time lapse photography going on :wink:










With a very nice man called Dave. Watch this space for the results


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

We will be right at the far end of the field on the right - patch 35 - near the track car entrance _after_ TT Owners Club stand. See you in a bit


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

John-H said:


>


I see my attempts to hide behind that flag failed miserably. :x 
Time for a new diet and exercise regime I think!

Great day, and good to see what 'Inters' is all about. My first, though possibly not my last visit.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant pictures John.

What an excellent weekend in good company. Thanks all for joining us this weekend 

It was great to catch up with "old faces" and meet new ones. Josh and Jim you missed a spectacular happening in which the gazebo tried to snap and collapse in the high winds which happened just after you left; the wind following the rain was just incredible  Thanks to Kully for taking quick action rescuing it so it can hopefully be used for another good event.
Martin, I hope this 'cooked lobster' thing will will see it's recovery soon. I know mine needs a little while :roll:

Roll on next year


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

John-H said:


> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great event and met some FAB peeps 

Ooohh and what a lovely blue TT ;-)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome to the Forum Kully. It was great meeting you yesterday


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks like you had a good time. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves.  gutted I couldn't come.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It was a really good weekend Diarmuid. Shame you weren't there! We certainly missed you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

KullyB-UK said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 2
> ...


Yes and nice to see one with original drinks cabinet intact :wink:

Talking about lobsters - I just had a hot bath and my knees were stinging - I thought I must have grazed them - no! Sunburn - through my jeans!


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

KullyB-UK said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 2
> ...


Great meeting you too. Hope you find somewhere to refurb your wheels back to tip-top condition - certainly give the ones I mentioned a go.

See ya [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Better late than never... here is an assortment of photos I took at GTI International last Sunday !


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent pictures Paul - thanks for posting 

I liked the bottle top dip stick :lol:


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

John-H said:


> Excellent pictures Paul - thanks for posting
> 
> I liked the bottle top dip stick :lol:


No worries John and yeah those dip stick beer bottle tops were funny... I didn't notice them at first as I think it was Duggy that pointed them out !  :lol:

Look forward to seeing you again this Sunday and will be taking lots more photos for sure !!!


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

The Gachet said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent pictures Paul - thanks for posting
> ...


Cam pointed them out to me mate, so I can't take credit for that one ;-)

Some cracking pics there mate, although I noticed you missed a pic of my bay again... ;-)

John


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Duggy said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Ah, I thought that it might have been Cam but wasn't sure...

Yeah I know, not sure why but I think it was because when I was back at the stand after spending all that time waiting to get on the strip after the heavens opened there were just too many people around your bay to get a photo !!! :roll: 8)

And then I rushed straight back out once it dried up !


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Great photos Paul

Nice one mate 

Phil


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Phil, much appreciated mate and see you Sunday if you are going !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Really great pictures Paul; thanks for posting


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Dani and it was lovely to meet you !


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Great pictures Paul - doing the business again!

Didn't get any pix of it myself so good to see yours of the blue and purple Golf - love how clean/minimalist it's engine bay is!

Though I was kinda sad to see Bluey there for sale - hope the guy found a good home for it :?

Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks Martin and yeah that blue and purple Golf was incredible... at first I thought half the engine was missing !?!lol  :lol:

I know what you are saying about Bluey and I think I overheard the owner saying that if she's not sold then he will be down at 'EvenTT 15' on Sunday to see if there is any further interest there... :?

See you Sunday mate !


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Though I was kinda sad to see Bluey there for sale - hope the guy found a good home for it :?
> 
> Cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I hope he does, but looking at the general condition of it, plus the way he was polishing the dust into it, the bad touch up on the rear wheel arch and the general state of the engine bay, he has no hope at the £15k price tag he wanted for it!!!!!  :?  :?

Dream on... :lol:

John


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

£15k!!! He'll be lucky. That's probably more than Damo sold it for. Probably £11-12k tops with its mileage. 
IIRC there was a very smart red one on FB the other day with 29k on the clock for about £12k (and even that one's been for sale for a while). Oh well, good luck to him selling it.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> £15k!!! He'll be lucky. That's probably more than Damo sold it for. Probably £11-12k tops with its mileage.
> IIRC there was a very smart red one on FB the other day with 29k on the clock for about £12k (and even that one's been for sale for a while). Oh well, good luck to him selling it.


It is more than Damo sold it for!!

Mileage was over double that red one, as it sat I think he'd have been lucky to get £8-9k for it. He was trying to sell it off the back of the magazine feature :roll:

Someone is going to have to want it for what it is, mods included, I'd hate to see everything stripped off it, but it might be an easier sale :?

John


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Duggy said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Though I was kinda sad to see Bluey there for sale - hope the guy found a good home for it :?
> ...


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Exactly that Damien  [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

John


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't my new wheels look pretty :-*

J
xx


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> > Bartsimpsonhead said:
> ...


Someone put one of my drying towels in with the normal wash the other week - we had words... [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Oops; guess they weren't words of appreciation then :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nope. Any conditioner left in the powder tray of the machine will be washed into the cloths in the final rinses, coating the fabric in surficents that prevent water absorption. So the tray needs a rinse before use.
And lint from normal clothes sticks to them too. Both big no-nos. I appreciate they're trying to be helpful, but just wish they'd left it to me.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I understand fully. I'm very particular with stuff I use on my car - or who's allowed near/in my car


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Can the micro-fibre drying cloths be revived if treated with fabric conditioner?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

NO! Don't put conditioner anywhere near them. The stuff that's supposed to make clothes feel soft coats the fibres and makes them less absorbent. Even for polishes it's bad.
Wash with a non-bio soap at 30º (though I do it at 60º - personal preference) and dry. MFs should come up pretty clean.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I mean what can be done to rescue a maltreated microfiber? Another wash? Or are they goosed?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Can the micro-fibre drying cloths be revived if treated with fabric conditioner?


I'd suggest a 60C wash after giving it a thorough treatment in warm water with a splash of vinegar added.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, a dash of vinegar's good - acts as a water softener. Depends on the state of the cloth though (if it's fubar'd or not.) If they're too far gone for the paintwork then they get downgraded to engine bay plastics, or glass, maybe interior dusters&#8230;


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

The Gachet said:


> Better late than never... here is an assortment of photos I took at GTI International last Sunday !


Thanks for the pictures of mine


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ohhhh that was your that I took a picture of as you were stopped infront of us lol

J
xx


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

butlerlm said:


> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> > Better late than never... here is an assortment of photos I took at GTI International last Sunday !
> ...


I've got a couple of pics of yours as well, I'll put them up tonight 8)

John


----------

